
The Big Lie: How a Professor's Scheme to Get Money and Respect Backfired - apo
https://www.chronicle.com/interactives/big-lie
======
yial
I’ve been refreshing this periodically hoping to see some discussion.

I have lots of mixed feelings over this. For one, it’s interesting how all of
these are recent events.

It’s also interesting to me that out of all the times the police were called
to their residence no action was taken. Which brings up more questions about
his wife’s actions... (I say this, in that it seems like /good/ police work
hopefully )

Finally, while I think he went far far far astray by forging the letter, I
can’t quite seem to think that Strunks involvement as an outsider, and his
actions, compounded to create a situation where the punishment might not have
fit the crime.

As in; are his actions worth his career being ended in academia, not to
mention the fallout to his graduate students. I don’t have a good answer to
this, and I say all of this more to organize and try to temper a balance
between emotional and thought.

~~~
cafard
I have a hard time seeing this as worth prosecuting as a felony.

No, he shouldn't have done it. Yes, he should have been fired. But a felony?

